# San Francisco Chronicle reporters attempt to ride all 27 Bay Area transit agencies in a day



## BCL (Sep 28, 2022)

This includes rail, so I'm not sure if it neatly fits into non-rail or commuter rail. This is ongoing and they're updating it as it goes. Right now they seem to be on SMART to Santa Rosa, which I guess would be needed to get them to link up to Santa Rosa's bus system.









Two reporters. 27 Bay Area transit agencies. How many can they ride in one day?


Follow Heather Knight and Peter Hartlaub's progress as they attempt to ride every single...




www.sfchronicle.com


----------



## TinCan782 (Sep 28, 2022)

Pay (subscribe) wall encountered.


----------



## BCL (Sep 28, 2022)

TinCan782 said:


> Pay (subscribe) wall encountered.



It’s an odd paywall that sometimes doesn’t ask.


----------



## BCL (Sep 28, 2022)

OK - I'm thinking most might hit a paywall. However, here's an interesting tidbit, where they seemed to consider Amtrak Thruway to be another transit agency.

*11:40 a.m. We're on Amtrak line 7 heading to Napa.* (That's 10 transit agencies down.) Our driver, Andrew, suggested getting on the Wine Train next. Not a bad idea! -Heather Knight​


----------



## BCL (Sep 28, 2022)

The reporters are posting updates to Twitter.







https://twitter.com/hashtag/TotalTransit2022


----------



## BCL (Sep 28, 2022)

They finally missed one agency due to delays and had to get creative. But they did meet up with a falconer at a BART station. He’s been hired to scare off pigeons.


----------



## BCL (Sep 28, 2022)

Nice loop they’ve made so far.


----------



## BCL (Sep 28, 2022)




----------

